# PBK Carbon bottle cage



## GerryR (Sep 3, 2008)

Does anyone have any experience with this bottle cage, only 23g?
http://www.probikekit.com/display.php?code=A9179


----------



## flyingheel (Aug 30, 2008)

I have not used the PBK, but my experience with a VERY similar shaped cage (Performance's Forte Alpha Carbon cage) was that after a month or so of routine use (4-6 days a week), the little hook on the bottom that holds the bottle weakens and eventually snaps off. This happened twice, so now I'm using much sturdier noncarbon cages.


----------



## Circles (Aug 3, 2005)

I have the PBK carbon cages mounted on my race rig. They are extremely light and I've not had any problems with them. I've only had them for a couple of months, but I couldn't pass on the killer deal on their website.


----------



## Camilo (Jun 23, 2007)

I think you'll find that lightweight stainless steel traditional looking cages are nearly as light as carbon fiber and probably more fool-proof. My $10.00 (and that included a bottle) SS cages from Performance weigh about 42 grams each, and I've never had one thought about their function. They're actually about 1/2 the weight of a set of traditional aluminum ones I have that look about the same. They don't have the visual appeal (to some that is, not me) of the shapes you can get carbon in though.


----------



## jmlapoint (Sep 4, 2008)

Titanium King Cage.


----------

